# Job Interview



## hmgts24@gmail.com (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello Fellow Coders,

I have my first medical coding interview coming up.  Any suggestions on how to prepare for it?  Do you typically get tested at interviews?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Heather


----------



## akj (Oct 12, 2015)

I was tested when I interviewed for my coding position.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 12, 2015)

Brush up on the coding rules, procedures and conditions relative to that specialty.

Research the organization.  Who they are, what they do.  

Have a list of questions like "tell me about a typical day", or "what opportunities will I have here in 2-5 years?"


----------



## hmgts24@gmail.com (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestions.  I greatly appreciate your advice


----------



## marst (Oct 21, 2015)

*Due Dilegence*

Facility/hospital affiliated.  I was tested (what I understand that is the norm)  I have these word of advice. As a new coder, you will probably be audited until you reach 95% or greater (depends on facility). 
Ask questions during the interview: How long will I be employed; if terminated will you allow me to stay employed until I locate other work; what training is available for me while I am being audited; will I receive support from the supervisor or other coders while I am being audited; what is my workload (charts per day)? Usually, the workload depends on the coding position (outpatient, inpatient, etc). 
Intuitively, if you feel the facility/office is not a good fit, perhaps you should explore your concerns before you accept employment--you might be right. On the other hand, if you do not mind being let go after 3-6 months (while receiving hands on experience), the offer might be what you need. This is not meant to discourage--it is honesty-which you might not find in some facilities or workplaces.


----------



## hsanmidd (Oct 28, 2015)

Great advice, marst!


----------

